# Grand Prix 500 : The Rainy Days



## madstaff (Jun 4, 2012)

On tonight ITV4 9pm.

Should be a great watch for those into bikes.


----------



## warren (Mar 23, 2010)

Really enjoyed this:thumb:


----------



## ivor (Sep 24, 2008)

Watched it really enjoyable tried to get it on blu ray to add to my collection of bike films but they only have it on VHS ?


----------

